# [Q]sdm remote query verizon



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

sdm remote query verizon, The hell is this, seems Like an RDP Type deal, For android Phones...Found it on my verizon features list


----------



## pbarch1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Not exactly sure either. I remember SDM causing wakelocks in the past. Syncmlsvc.apk is also similar I believe and has caused wakelocks as well. I remove both of them whenever I run an AOKP rom.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Doesn't SDM have to do with software updates? (Official ofc.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Pretty sure it is used for updates if you are stock. I always remove it if the rom I am on hasn't done so already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Pretty sure it is used for updates if you are stock. I always remove it if the rom I am on hasn't done so already.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is correct, it's for OTA's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

